# Breaking News: Terrell Owens Signs 1 year deal with Buffalo Bills



## Captain_Canuck (Dec 3, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3960653



> It didn't take long for T.O. to find a new home.
> 
> Terrell Owens has agreed to a one-year, $6.5 million deal with the Buffalo Bills, according to sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's odd. As good as TO can be, I don't see him putting Buffalo over the hump by any means... not with New England back probably next year + the improved Miami & possibly still good Jets to contend with.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Very Odd.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Very Odd.


Agreed, I didn't see that one coming.....


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

buffalo is just what t.o. needs. this guy needs a strong personality coach and qb to handle his mood swings.neither are in buffalo. when edwards starts throwing floaters that fall short of t.o.'s position on the field,it will be difficult to keep his mouth shut. from what i've heard coach dick jauron didn't agree to this but the owner is shoving t.o. down his throat anyway. :nono:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Very Odd.





dave29 said:


> Agreed, I didn't see that one coming.....


Most of us know how this story will end in Buffalo....

...just wait until he misses his first team meeting because he'll tell the coach "I couldn't get nobody to plow my driveway..."


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's odd. As good as TO can be, I don't see him putting Buffalo over the hump by any means... not with New England back probably next year + the improved Miami & possibly still good Jets to contend with.





rey_1178 said:


> buffalo is just what t.o. needs. this guy needs a strong personality coach and qb to handle his mood swings.neither are in buffalo. when edwards starts throwing floaters that fall short of t.o.'s position on the field,it will be difficult to keep his mouth shut. from what i've heard coach dick jauron didn't agree to this but the owner is shoving t.o. down his throat anyway. :nono:


I'm not surprised that someone else gave him a shot, but I am suprised that it came only 2 days after he was released. He tends to behave himself the first year. I expect the Pats to ascend back to the top of the AFC East. I'm not even sure who will QB the Jets this year. T.O. is 36 years old now, so by the time he starts acting up this time, and about halfway through year 2 is when it happens, he may finally be too old to worry about signing on somewhere else. Everyone else in the East is about equal to me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have mixed feelings on this, but I'm leaning on the more positive side. Yes it's nice to get a big name, and a very talented player, but is it worth the potential problems? I have to say so. Nothing the Bills have tried over the past decade have worked so might as well bite the bullet. Price was right, one year contract, if he sucks or his attitude becomes a distraction it's not like he's eating up tens of millions of dollars for the next 5 or 6 years.

And at least this is a proven player, not like a few years ago when they signed that loser Drew Bledsoe that was supposed to take us to the Super Bowl. The guy did absoutley nothing in New England, in fact the day he got injured was the best day in their teams history, and we end up with that idiot.

I can't believe how much attention this is getting nationwide, second time in the past month we've made national headlines...


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> I have mixed feelings on this, but I'm leaning on the more positive side. Yes it's nice to get a big name, and a very talented player, but is it worth the potential problems? I have to say so. Nothing the Bills have tried over the past decade have worked so might as well bite the bullet. Price was right, one year contract, if he sucks or his attitude becomes a distraction it's not like he's eating up tens of millions of dollars for the next 5 or 6 years.
> 
> And at least this is a proven player, not like a few years ago when they signed that loser Drew Bledsoe that was supposed to take us to the Super Bowl. The guy did absoutley nothing in New England, in fact the day he got injured was the best day in their teams history, and we end up with that idiot.
> 
> I can't believe how much attention this is getting nationwide, second time in the past month we've made national headlines...


In all fairness, while ultimately I do think that Tom Brady's the better player, wasn't Drew Bledose the QB for the Patriots when they lost to, albeit they made it to the Super Bowl against the Packers?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Honestly I have no idea, Bledsoe really holds no relevance to the NFL or society as a whole. For the most part his existence is forgotten. All I know is he got injured and look what has happened to the organization since.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Breaking News:* Terrell Owens Signs 1 year deal with Buffalo Bills_


_"Breaking News?"_

I suppose the occurance of TO signing with the Bills may rise to the importance of "breaking news" in the minds of a few, but in the grand scheme of things, it barely rates a mention in my book.

On the other hand, the news of Martha Stewart's pup being toasted in a propane explosion got a mention on *WSB Radio News* during the _Neal Boortz_ Program this morning.

Really makes me wonder if these so-called _"news"_ organizations have lost their collective editorial minds.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> not like a few years ago when they signed that loser Drew Bledsoe that was supposed to take us to the Super Bowl.





Pepster said:


> wasn't Drew Bledose the QB for the Patriots when they lost to, albeit they made it to the Super Bowl against the Packers?


yes drew bledsoe did take the pats to Super Bowl XXXI.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Reebok-Buffal...1_22?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1237233828&sr=1-22


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Instead of getting your popcorn ready, get your buffalo wings ready.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Reebok-Buffal...1_22?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1237233828&sr=1-22


Did you order it yet Steve?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm glad the guy gets to spend the season in "Siberia". Good riddance.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dave29 said:


> Did you order it yet Steve?


No and have no plans to  Jerseys IMO are a waste unless it's an iconic figure are someone you know will be on the team for years. I had trouble buying one of those jersey tshirts with Thomas Vanek's name and number on it and he's my favorite Sabre and will be on the team for at least 5 more years and that was only $20. I may get one of those if they come out with an Owens tshirt but as far as Bills players go, I've only seen Edwards and Lynch.

The official authentic Buffalo Bills #81 replica RBK home jersey autographed is going for $230. Never realized TO had his own online store before. That iBelieve tshirt should be changed to iBilleve.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> No and have no plans to  Jerseys IMO are a waste unless it's an iconic figure are someone you know will be on the team for years. I had trouble buying one of those jersey tshirts with Thomas Vanek's name and number on it and he's my favorite Sabre and will be on the team for at least 5 more years and that was only $20. I may get one of those if they come out with an Owens tshirt but as far as Bills players go, I've only seen Edwards and Lynch.
> 
> The official authentic Buffalo Bills #81 replica RBK home jersey autographed is going for $230. Never realized TO had his own online store before. That iBelieve tshirt should be changed to iBilleve.


You should check out the forums on his site, some threads are pretty amusing. There are alot of T.O. lovers on there and also ALOT of haters.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So T.O. already missed his first team meeting....some things never change. 

Buffalo - good luck with this problem child.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

espn reports that TO said he will not report to anything unless it is mandatory.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Again, not defending TO... but if it isn't mandatory, then you can't hardly criticize someone for not being there... IF it was required, then they should make it mandatory. Lots of players not attending non-mandatory things early in the pre-season.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Again, not defending TO... but if it isn't mandatory, then you can't hardly criticize someone for not being there... IF it was required, then they should make it mandatory. Lots of players not attending non-mandatory things early in the pre-season.


Ha ha, I don't blame him for not attending either. All they are doing is working out and I bet there aren't a handful of guys in the league that are in better shape than him.(if any)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, for all the things people can say about TO... no one ever questions his physical shape. Whatever he's doing is working in that regard.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> yes drew bledsoe did take the pats to Super Bowl XXXI.


He had lots of help though. Curtis Martin, Terry Glenn, Ben Coats, Keith Byars, and Bruce Armstrong to name a few.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep, for all the things people can say about TO... no one ever questions his physical shape. Whatever he's doing is working in that regard.


It's the time capsul that he sleeps in at night


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Again, not defending TO... but if it isn't mandatory, then you can't hardly criticize someone for not being there... IF it was required, then they should make it mandatory. Lots of players not attending non-mandatory things early in the pre-season.


i agree but in his case it would've been the right thing to do. he's new on the team. it would've been great to get a head start on learning that new offense and gelling with his new teammates.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep, for all the things people can say about TO... no one ever questions his physical shape. Whatever he's doing is working in that regard.


You are absolutely right...he is a workout fanatic....mostly becuase he likes to look at himself in the mirror. 

As for the neck on up....he's a mental midget. :eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> i agree but in his case it would've been the right thing to do. he's new on the team. it would've been great to get a head start on learning that new offense and gelling with his new teammates.


Oh, I completely agree with that too. It would have been good for him to go, and could have helped him jumpstart good feelings... but historically that's not how he operates.

I don't mind when the TV talking heads criticize him for all the stuff he does get wrong... I just don't like piling on for piling on sake for something that was voluntary. If they were fair-handed and railed against everyone who doesn't attend voluntary workouts then I'd be fine.

Consider all the poor underperforming teams (Detroit anyone?) from last year, shouldn't all those people be early in the "voluntary" workouts? Clearly those teams need the extra work... but I'll bet there are lots of no-shows on those teams with nary a mention on the evening news.


----------

